# Communications program ibew 134



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

I am in 134. The communications program is the only one that has had full employment for apprentices while the residental program has pretty much been dead for years and the A card has recently had about a 9 month wait and is now down to around 5 or less. You do make more in the A card program but there is higher unemployment. Contractors use C cards because they are slightly cheaper labor so whats it matter if you make a few dollars more an hour if your sitting at home? Many C cards have transferred to the A card program so that is always an option, but it will be hard to get into the A card program for a while now. They will open it at the end of the year but will probably be small classes.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Availability of work is important. But, a commercial electrician can do communication work with minimal training, a communication worker would need a few years OJT to do an electricians work. An apprenticeship for a communication worker is a WASTE, if you can get real training.

In our area, the majority of communication worker are, low paid semi-skilled.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

brian john said:


> Availability of work is important. But, a commercial electrician can do communication work with minimal training, a communication worker would need a few years OJT to do an electricians work. An apprenticeship for a communication worker is a WASTE, if you can get real training.
> 
> In our area, the majority of communication worker are, low paid semi-skilled.


One thing that hard to find union or not are star trouble shooters/fiber and copper splicing gurus ...Also be able use electronic equipment without holding there hands along the way...I have no time for slow learners or people with short attention spans. O.T.D.R or a T.D.R ...In communication work, it is a must that you train yourself how to use these devices...Or you not going anywhere :no::help:Splicing is very EASY fiber or copper..Find me 2 good trouble shooters, i'll show you 20 that are a lost cause.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What I see around here is 20 cable pullers and maybe one troubler shooter.

Cable pullers make minimum wage, the lead guy a buck over.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> Availability of work is important. But, a commercial electrician can do communication work with minimal training, a communication worker would need a few years OJT to do an electricians work. An apprenticeship for a communication worker is a WASTE, if you can get real training.
> 
> In our area, the majority of communication worker are, low paid semi-skilled.



Well apparently the contractors don't feel the way you do based on the unemployment. The point of the C card program is that they are specialized on just the cable work and work for slightly less. Running pipe and racks isn't that complicated anyways. If a c-card is competent they can easily learn/perform A card work.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

henderson14 said:


> Well apparently the contractors don't feel the way you do based on the unemployment. The point of the C card program is that they are specialized on just the cable work and work for slightly less. Running pipe and racks isn't that complicated anyways. If a c-card is competent they can easily learn/perform A card work.


Yeah and trained monkeys can do 97% of the work. 

I bet my men can do most "C" card work in a few days, bet the average "C" card can't carry their tools.

Sorry to burst your bubble, I just do not see it.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> Yeah and trained monkeys can do 97% of the work.
> 
> I bet my men can do most "C" card work in a few days, bet the average "C" card can't carry their tools.
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, I just do not see it.



Well in Chicago the C cards are in higher demand by the contractors. I guess you should hurry up and let them know your opinion.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

henderson14 said:


> Well in Chicago the C cards are in higher demand by the contractors. I guess you should hurry up and let them know your opinion.


Demand has nothing to do with my opinion, the C card men should be thankful for the union and their lock on the market, or they would be replaced in short order by semi skilled labors.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

A quality "C" card will be able to learn basic "A" work just as much as a quality "A" card will be able to learn "C" work. I would equate running a rack of pipe as being similar to pulling CAT 5 / 6 cable - basic and easy for the most part. Diagnostic work of either system takes more skill. There are many different facets to each type of work, that is why there are two training programs.

Calling the C card program a waste would be an inaccurate statement in my opinion. Just like any trade or occupation, you will get back based upon what you put in. The technology on the Low Voltage side is constantly evolving & presents many opportunities. Take classes constantly to stay abreast of technology changes. You can make good money in this field if you advance yourself - in other words - make yourself a valuable assist to your employer.

With regards to which program to take, I would recommend you take whichever is available. They are both great opportunities. You can always try and switch to the A card program at a later date. If you prove yourself to a quality contractor as a valuable C card worker, they will want to keep you on staff, and will more than likely support you in your quest to become an A card. Now you can proficiently make the contractor money performing as either a C card or A card. 

Good Luck!

Keep in mind that there are allot of different and very opinionated individuals on this web site. Make decisions for yourself.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

pjmurph2002 said:


> A quality "C" card will be able to learn basic "A" work just as much as a quality "A" card will be able to learn "C" work. I would equate running a rack of pipe as being similar to pulling CAT 5 / 6 cable - basic and easy for the most part. Diagnostic work of either system takes more skill. T
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:......................:no::no::no:


----------



## eurokings05 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the feed back guys , if i get in i am definitely going to go for it but i guess thats going to be awhile .


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

c card apprentices are working, but fyi....

the work is halting. i am dropping out of my hall due to being out 10 months. 

also, the locals are doing the tests, but not taking anyone. just adding to the list. I am not sure if this is true for 134 though. 

fell free to ask me anything about the program. I am a first year in 150(lake county)


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

henderson14 said:


> Well in Chicago the C cards are in higher demand by the contractors. I guess you should hurry up and let them know your opinion.


We have 0 c card guys. Most of the work has to be in emt. One guy can do it all, why have two guys?


----------

